# Achats Ipad 2



## Gige91 (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je vais bientôt au USA (Miami) et j'aimerais savoir si c'est rentable de le prendre la bas. 

J'aimerais avoir le modèle Wifi + 3G sans Abonnement si possible. 

Si cela n'est pas possible, j'aimerais que vous me conseiller sur les endroits ou je peux l'acheté a pas chère.


----------



## Pharrel (13 Août 2011)

Salut, les prix sont les mêmes qu'en France mais avec le change il est plus avantageux de le prendre aux US. Par contre, j'ignore si les reseaux 3G des deux pays sont compatible...


----------



## Larme (13 Août 2011)

À moins d'acheter la version CDMA, _normalement_ la 3G devrait fonctionner en France...


----------

